

Bad news from California - daviday
http://www.economist.com/world/na/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10880945

======
petercooper
Whoever wrote that article could do with some lessons in tact.

"The vaunted Latino family is coming to resemble the black family" and "The
Latino family is not in such a dire state as the black family."

Further on they qualify this with "poor black family" but in the more general
quotes above, which "black family" are we talking about? The average one? Is
the average "black family" really in a dire state?

~~~
startingup
"The black family" refers to the typical black family. Given the number of
kids born out of wedlock quoted in the article (71% of all black kids) this is
a sound characterization. "The black family" does not mean "all black
families" but only the average or median one.

Sort of like the statement "the American middle-class family does not save
enough for retirement" - again likely true in the average or median case.

------
aston
Not sure what this has to do with hacker news, but it's about minorities, so
I'm down.

I found it odd that The Economist didn't really do any pondering on the
economic part of these statistics. The out-of-wedlock birthrate is probably a
lot stronger correlated with lack of money than race or culture.

------
Flemlord
Maybe he could spend a couple sermons on proper condom use instead of magic
baby Jebus. Shout-out to all the unwed pregnant Latina hackers in Cali!

